# 

## gospodarz

Może ktoś poleciłby coś dobrego (ale w rozsądnej cenie) do zagruntowania tynków gipsowych i płyt K-G przed malowaniem? Jakiś grunt głęboko penetrujący i wzmacniający? A może jakaś farba gruntująca, żeby od razu za jednym zamachem pomalować na biało? Czy ściany w łazienkach, które będą malowane folią w płynie także wcześniej gruntować?
Z góry wielkie dzięki!!!

----------


## stasko

witaj jesli masz gotowe sciany do malowania to kup tanszy grunt marketowski okolo 20 zl za 5 litrow lub unigrunt z atlasa troche drorzszy ale lepszy opcja pierwsza jesli masz jusz farby to wes biala farbe dolej wspomnianego gruntu w proporcji 1/1 iwymieszaj farba biala jest obojentna i puzniej przyjmie ci karzdy kolor lub zamiast bialej farby do gruntu dolewaj odrazu wlasciwe kolory bendziesz mial zagruntowane i pomalowane za jednym zamachem o efet morzesz byc spokojny ja tak maluje jusz 10 lat pracuje przy wykonczeniach .aha grunt morzna dolewac do kazdej farby prucz sie rozumie olejnej

----------


## Wirecki

Ja po lekturze m.in tego forum, po rozmowach z wykonawcą-malarzem i tym, którego nie wybrałem, po rozmowach zi kilkoma sprzedawcami zdecydowałem się na grunt, który oferuje producent farby, którą będe malował. Jakoś nie przekonują mnie opcje "weź coś z Casto, rozcieńcz, pomaluj, drugi raz już bez rozcieńczania...". Z pełną świadomością, że to co robię jest droższe.

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja po lekturze m.in tego forum, po rozmowach z wykonawcą-malarzem i tym, którego nie wybrałem, po rozmowach zi kilkoma sprzedawcami zdecydowałem się na grunt, który oferuje producent farby, którą będe malował. Jakoś nie przekonują mnie opcje "weź coś z Casto, rozcieńcz, pomaluj, drugi raz już bez rozcieńczania...". Z pełną świadomością, że to co robię jest droższe.


ot i mądrego milo posłuchać

----------


## Charlie

> witaj jesli masz gotowe sciany do malowania to kup tanszy grunt marketowski okolo 20 zl za 5 litrow lub unigrunt z atlasa troche drorzszy ale lepszy opcja pierwsza jesli masz jusz farby to wes biala farbe dolej wspomnianego gruntu w proporcji 1/1 iwymieszaj farba biala jest obojentna i puzniej przyjmie ci karzdy kolor lub zamiast bialej farby do gruntu dolewaj odrazu wlasciwe kolory bendziesz mial zagruntowane i pomalowane za jednym zamachem o efet morzesz byc spokojny ja tak maluje jusz 10 lat pracuje przy wykonczeniach .aha grunt morzna dolewac do kazdej farby prucz sie rozumie olejnej


klatki schodowe w blokach tak się maluje - stasko a ni rezydencyje forumowiców  :smile: ))

----------


## mateuszs

Podłączę się:
Czy tynki maszynowe gipsowe można gruntować Śnieżką Grunt?

----------


## pawelek0143

polecam Capasol LF Konzentrat,wyrównuje chłonność podłoża i spokojnie jedno opakowanie na 300 m2 starczy ;]

----------


## mateuszs

Pierwsze słyszę o tym środku.
Czy ktoś jeszcze stosował ten środek?
Dużo osób poleca jednak farbę śnieżka grunt, ale nikt nie pisze czy stosował ją na tynki gipsowe maszynowe.

----------


## GR***CH

Po śnieżce będą ściany lekko chropowate.To gruntownik z najniższej półki.Może to i dziwne ale ja ostatnio zrobiłem sobie mały test i pomalowałem ścianę z Twojego tynku lekko rozcienczoną bialą farbą dulux, na to połozyłem dwa razy kolor i jest miodzio.

----------


## mateuszs

Niedawno u rodziców malarz zaserwował na gładź gipsową śnieżkę grunt i na to magnata. 
Masz rację, że ściana nie jest idealnie gładka tylko taka delikatnie chropowata. 
Jednakże wygląda to super jak dla mnie - można kogoś delikatnie oszukać i stwierdzić, że się tynk strukturalny zrobiło  :Smile: 

Co do Duluxa to po czytaniu wątków o farbach rozważam Barwy Natury, Magnata lub coś z Jedynki i Nobilesa. 
Dulux i dekoral odpada ze względu na złe doświadczenia innych
Caparol i inne super lateksowe odpadają ze względu na cenę

----------


## Wirecki

Z moich doświadczeń, choć to badziej "jak" niż "czym":
Dobre efekty daje odpylenie gładzi przed gruntowaniem. u mnie najlepiej sprawdza się paca z gąbką (wilgotną, ale nie bardzo mokrą) - dzięki temu pył ląduje w wiadrze z wodą) plus pędziel do odpylania narożników, wewnętrznych oczywiście. Próbowałem samym ławkowcem - wszedzie pełno pyłu; ręcznikiem - zostają ślady.Gąbka na pacy nie może być za mokra, żeby woda nie zaleała ścian. Po wypłukaniu w wiadrze wyciskam nadmiar wody gumowym wałkiem.Pierwsze gruntowanie - ławkowcem, nie wałkiem. wałek "porywa" gdzieniegdzie gładź, robia się dziury jesli robi się za wolno. Grunt rozcieńczony z wodą ok 4-5:1. Optiva.  Grunt Tikkurila ma konsystencję b.gęstej śmietany. Robota idzie wolno, świeża gładź pije grunt niesamowicie.Drugie gruntowanie - wałkiem z krótkim włosiem, dużo lepiej po obcięciu brzegów wałka - zostaje dużo mniej zacieków. Tak naprawdę dopiero ta druga warstwa, już bez rozcieńczania gruntu pozwala na wyrównania chłonności podłoża. po wyschnięciu nie ma różnicy płyta gk, łączenia płyty, gładzie. po pomalowaniu farbą wygląda identycznie.Po pierwszym gruntowaniu wychodzą wszystkie rysy i dziury w ścianach, które po szlifowaniu gładzi wydawały się idealnie równe, a w rzeczywistości były zapchane pyłem. Do dobry moment na poprawki.

----------


## mateuszs

Wielkie dzięki *Wirecki*. Włąsnie zastanawiałem się czy 1 czy 2 warstwy gruntu. Chyba sam będę malował bo koszt materiału to już nieźle wychodzi.

Zastanawiałem się czy lepiej gruntować tą śnieżką grunt czy rozcieńczać białą farbę - ze względu na koszt.

----------


## mateuszs

Dzisiaj rozmawiałem z gościem od farb i polecił:
1 raz śnieżka grunt
2 raz śnieżka grunt zabarwiona kolorem docelowym na przełamanie białego
1 raz kolor już wystarczy po przełamaniu
Chyba tak zrobię - oszczędzę trochę na kolorze - 300m2  :Smile:

----------


## Wirecki

z tego co ja ustaliłem to dwukrotne malowanie farbą (kolorem) jest po to, żeby farba uzyskała odpowiednią odporność, a nie po to żeby zapewnić docelowy kolor. Pozdr.

----------


## dorothy

Mamy położone tynki gipsowe- maszynowe i teraz przyszedł czas na gruntowanie. Chciałam się upewnić jak zrobić aby było dobrze. Od jednego fachowca słyszałam,że nie trzeba dawać żadnego gruntu tylko kupić farbę i rozrobić z wodą, natomiast drugi raz pomalować normalną farbą bez rozcieńczania. Ale z tego co przeczytałam powyżej to mój "fachowiec" nie zna się na rzeczy :sad:  .Jeśli dobrze rozumiem to trzeba gruntować 2 razy, pierwszy raz rozrobić grunt z wodą a drugi raz bez rozcieńczania? dopiero warstwa farby białej i warstwa farby kolorowej? czy mam rację? Słyszałam,że trzeba kupować specjalny grunt do łazienki i kuchni czy tak? I jescze chciałam dopytać o gruntowanie płyt gipsowych, czy ich też trzeba gruntować i czy jest jakiś specjalny grunt do nich? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## WOJSKI

tego wątku własnie szukałem  :big grin: 

Swego czasu słyszałem że można grunt pomieszać z białą farbą i takim "wynalazkiem" pierwszy raz zagruntować zagipsowane podłoże. Z tego co czytam raczej nie polecacie takiego rozwiązania  :smile: 
dlatego zweryfikuję się do technologii Wireckiego  :big tongue: 
mam w związku z tym pytanie czy mogę używać grunt atlasa? Generalnie większość uważa produkty A za powiedzmy nieco przereklamowane. Do tej pory właśnie jego używałem nie ukrywam że z powodu ceny (skarbonka mi wyschła  :smile: ), chodź widziałem grunt "no name" za 1/3 ceny atlasa jednak miał tylko za zadanie sklejenia wszelkich pyłów na GK. 
Farba to ostatnia warstwa i każda nierówność, chropowatość etc będzie widoczna, stąd pytanie czy dużym grzechem będzie używanie dalej tego gruntu czy lepiej zakupić nieco lepszy?

----------


## pablos12

grunt firmy a czy no name latwo porownac z gruntami innych producentow np caparola jest bardzo fajny grunt bodajze optigrunt.Roznica w cenie jest ale i co do jakosci nie ma porownania sprobujcie kupic litr na probke jednego i drugie zagruntowac kawalek plyty a potem spryskiwaczem nanosic wode na plyte,polecam tym ktorzy naprawde chca miec zagruntowane i wzmocnione podloze a nie tylko dla swietego spokoju;]

----------


## lew 76

napiszę może tak,grunt jedna warstwa,rozcieńczony z wodą i wtarty wałkiem ,nie tylko przemalowany,i zawsze i obowiązkowo dwie warstwy farby,a co do gruntu śnieżki używam go cały czas i myślę że to dobry towar a chropowatość ściany daje super przyczepność warstwą farby

----------


## Wirecki

> sprobujcie kupic litr na probke jednego i drugie zagruntowac kawalek plyty a potem spryskiwaczem nanosic wode na plyte,polecam tym ktorzy naprawde chca miec zagruntowane i wzmocnione podloze a nie tylko dla swietego spokoju;]


słusznie, choć różnicę między śmietaną i mlekiem widać gołym okiem i czasem warto uwierzyć na słowo... Pozdr.

----------


## witekgo

podłącze sie do pytania czym gruntować tylko że tynki c-w robione ręcznie jaki grunt i ile razy z góry dzięki za podpowiedź

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Z moich doświadczeń, choć to badziej "jak" niż "czym":
> Dobre efekty daje odpylenie gładzi przed gruntowaniem. u mnie najlepiej sprawdza się paca z gąbką (wilgotną, ale nie bardzo mokrą) - dzięki temu pył ląduje w wiadrze z wodą) plus pędziel do odpylania narożników, wewnętrznych oczywiście. Próbowałem samym ławkowcem - wszedzie pełno pyłu; ręcznikiem - zostają ślady.Gąbka na pacy nie może być za mokra, żeby woda nie zaleała ścian. Po wypłukaniu w wiadrze wyciskam nadmiar wody gumowym wałkiem.Pierwsze gruntowanie - ławkowcem, nie wałkiem. wałek "porywa" gdzieniegdzie gładź, robia się dziury jesli robi się za wolno. Grunt rozcieńczony z wodą ok 4-5:1. Optiva.  Grunt Tikkurila ma konsystencję b.gęstej śmietany. Robota idzie wolno, świeża gładź pije grunt niesamowicie.Drugie gruntowanie - wałkiem z krótkim włosiem, dużo lepiej po obcięciu brzegów wałka - zostaje dużo mniej zacieków. Tak naprawdę dopiero ta druga warstwa, już bez rozcieńczania gruntu pozwala na wyrównania chłonności podłoża. po wyschnięciu nie ma różnicy płyta gk, łączenia płyty, gładzie. po pomalowaniu farbą wygląda identycznie.Po pierwszym gruntowaniu wychodzą wszystkie rysy i dziury w ścianach, które po szlifowaniu gładzi wydawały się idealnie równe, a w rzeczywistości były zapchane pyłem. Do dobry moment na poprawki.


Czizes, jakie chałupnicze metody. Drodzy państwo, szpachlowaniem i malowaniem zajmuje sie już zawodowo od ponad 12 lat i czytając podobne posty zastanawiam się czy ktoś chce sobie ułatwic czy utrudnic robotę. Gruntowanie podłoża  wykonuje się gruntownikiem a nie farbą rozcieńczoną z wodą. MateuszS słusznie napisał o fajnym gruncie caparola capasol który miesza sie  4:1 z wodą.  Skoro jesteśmy już przy caparolu to polecam farbę krzemową capasilan którą  mieszamy pół na pół z rozcieńczonym capasolem. W ten sposób otrzymujemy z 5 litrów capasola i 5 l capasilanu ( na capasilan mozna stosowac każdą farbę wewnętrzną. capasilan dzieki swojej recepturze nie wysusza kolejnych warstw farby przez co nie powstają pasy widoczne w trudnych, doświetlonych pomieszczeniach.) Zużycie takiego gruntownika to 100ml/m2 co przy obecnych cenach daje 1,35zł/m2 czyli z 10 litrów gruntujemy 100m2 powierzchni. Przy jednej warstwie mamy snieżnobiały podkład beż przebarwień. Podkład nie chlapie przy malowaniu (wałkiem!), w trakcie malowania ściana od razu staje się biała tak więc widzimy gdzie jest ew.  niedomalowane. Powłoka jest gładka bez żadnych grudek, chropowatości. Przyklejona na ścianę taśma TESSA bie zrywa powłoki. Próby robione  "psikawką" wykazały ze woda z tak pomalowanej ściany scieka tak samo jak z surowego tynku gipsowego zagruntowanego  gruntem Rigipsa na bazie żywicy (RIKOMBI GRUNT).
Policzcie czas, który stracicie na dwukrotne malowanie ściany jakimis gruntami i metodami. Policzcie żużycie i koszt. Porównajcie efekty. Polecam "moją" metodę.

----------


## karaluch

poczytałem wszystkie wątki i nie wiem czym zagruntować. Wyłapałem, że chyba najprościej będzie kupić coś co nazywa się Śnieżka Grunt i pomalować. Nasuwa mi się pytanie czy owy specyfik kładzie się bezpośrednio na gładź i spełnia rolę gruntu i farby podkładowej? Chcę mieć biały sufit i jakąś zieleń na ścianach. Czy kolejność to Śnieżka grunt na gips (sufit, ściany), na to farba - sufit - biała, ściany - zielona i to wszystko? Czy do Śnieżki grunt używać wałka czy pędzla? 

Sorry za banalne pytania ale pierwszy raz robiłem gładź (nauczyłem się z netu :-p) i pierwszy raz będę malował.

----------


## karaluch

o.k. w takim razie mam zagruntować wszystkie sciany, później pociągnąć sniezkę grunt i jeszcze malowanie na biało? (mowa o suficie)

----------


## borys2001

zaliczone mam wieleset metrów ścian gipsówki nigdy nie używałem na świeży gips specjalnego gruntu, a widziałem takie gipsy po uzyciu unigruntu że fachowcy musieli je jeszcze raz gładzić bo grunt porobił wżery
ja do tej pory trzymałem się zasady że najlepszym gruntem jest docelowa farba którą ma się malować ściany rozcieńczona z wodą 1:1 gruntuje się pędzlem
zresztą na większości farb jeżeli się wczytacie na sposób użycia będzie napisane - tak jak napisałem

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Borys, to powiedz jeszcze jakie ci zużycie farby wychodzi na m2? Liczyłeś kiedykolwiek?

----------


## karaluch

zostało mi unigruntu atlasa. można go wykorzystać? bo z Waszych postów to już sam nie wiem.  Powiem tak mój znajomy kazał na gładź położyć unigrunt atlasa z wodą 1:1 od którego wszystko zaczynałem (przed gładzią). Kazał robić pędzlem, żeby gładź nie odchodziła z wałkiem, na to malowanie na docelowe kolory. Robił tak u siebie i jest oki. Ja chciałem być mądrzejszy i zacząłem pytać i nie wiem teraz nic.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

dobrze ci znajomy mówił. Możesz tez troszeczke więcej wody dodac do gruntu bo  ciężko będzie z kryciem docelowej powłoki.

----------


## jarett

A czy można gruntować ściany  przy użyciu tradycyjnego ogrodniczego spryskiwacza (tego takiego na pompkę) ? Taką metodę zalecił mi człowiek od suchej zabudowy poddasza (do płyt gk), ale zastanawiam się czy nie pojechać tak całego domu (tynki cem-wap zatarte pod malowanie). Mowa o zwykłym gruncie bez domieszki farby. Mam akurat kupiony bondex w koncentracie (rozpuszcza się 4:1 na gk lub 2:1 na tynk).

----------


## karaluch

> dobrze ci znajomy mówił. Możesz tez troszeczke więcej wody dodac do gruntu bo  ciężko będzie z kryciem docelowej powłoki.


troszkę więcej to znaczy 1:1,5 np?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

nigdy zraszaczem! jak zrobią sie strużki,  które zastygną (zaschną) będziesz je widzieć, zwłaszcza wieczorem przy zapalonym kinkiecie



> A czy można gruntować ściany  przy użyciu tradycyjnego ogrodniczego spryskiwacza (tego takiego na pompkę) .


@karaluch możesz dać nawet 1:2. jak  chcesz sprawdzic ekekt  twojego  gruntowania  psiknij zraszaczem na zagruntowany testowo kawałek ściany. Jak woda będzie spływac a nie wsiąkać możesz malować

----------


## kaapo

Pozwolę sobie odświeżyć temat.

Czeka mnie gruntowanie tynków gipsowych maszynowych Knauffa. Zastanawiam się, czy gruntować Ceresitem Transparentnym CT 17, czy postawić na firmę, z której bierzemy docelowo farby, czyli grunt Beckers Designer Primer. Czy to jakaś różnica?

----------


## gutozaur

> Pozwolę sobie odświeżyć temat.
> 
> Czeka mnie gruntowanie tynków gipsowych maszynowych Knauffa. Zastanawiam się, czy gruntować Ceresitem Transparentnym CT 17, czy postawić na firmę, z której bierzemy docelowo farby, czyli grunt Beckers Designer Primer. Czy to jakaś różnica?


Stoję dokładnie przed tym samym dylematem. Na stronie beckersa pytałem o to na czacie i dostałem taką odpowiedź, że jeżeli podłoże nie jest sypkie i nie pyli to wystarczy Designer Primer ( to nie jest grunt tylko farba gruntująca, grunt też mają, ale jest drogi, ale pewnie lepszy niż marketowe). Zalecił odpylić ściany i do tego można użyć wilgotnej gąbki i płukać ją co chwilę i po wyschnięciu sprawdzić ręką czy już nie pyli. Jeżeli nie to można jechać Primerem. Myślę że gruntowanie w gruncie rzeczy jest lepsze, ale koszt wyższy, ale za to mniej roboty przy malowaniu i możliwe że na 2 razy pomalujesz, także coś za coś. Jak już jesteś po to daj znać jak wyszło bo ja będę malował za miesiąc lub dwa i mam jeszcze czas na decyzję.

----------


## Dulux_Polska

Witaj kaapo, dobra praktyka budowlana mówi o tym, aby system malarski był systemem producenta - najbezpieczniejsze i kompatybilne rozwiązanie. Grunty pod gładzie są z reguły dość mocnymi gruntami i mogą łatwo wybłyszczać daną powierzchnię.
Pozdrawiam Ekspert Dulux

----------


## gutozaur

Jestem już mądrzejszy, bo po malowaniu więc podzielę się swoim doświadczeniem. Wszędzie mam tynki gipsowe i na to gładź gipsową i czasem trafi się jakiś rigips, przez 80% czasu malowałem wszystko gruntem (grunder 33, do rozcieńczania, potem podkładem beckersa (Primer). Jeden pokój postanowiłem polecieć samym gruntem i powiem wam, nie widzę różnicy. Może w sytuacji gdy chcemy pomalować ciemne ściany na jasny kolor to Primer ma sens, ale w przypadku jasnych ścian na jasno to mija się z celem. Maluje Tikkurilą i ładnie kryje na 2 razy, czasem mam wrażenie, że jakbym się bardziej przyłożył to i raz by starczyło przy bardzo jasnych kolorach. Także grunt nie od producenta nie pogryzł mi się z farbą tikkurilla, więc z beckersem pewnie też nie bo to chyba to samo. Dodam jeszcze dla zainteresowanych że tikurilli przy kolorach offwhite 9L farby starczyło na pomalowanie około 80m2 dwa razy i jeszcze trochę zostało, bo kupiłem więcej gdyż tak mi wyliczyli w sklepie i zostałem z farbą niepotrzebną.

----------

